# Grits



## bilboben (Feb 17, 2005)

Often when watching old black and white American Movies, people eat something called Grits often for breakfast. What are grits and how do you make them?

Does anyone in the UK make them. Bilboben in London.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's a pretty good explanation:

Made from the kernel of corn. When corn has been soaked in lye and the casing has been removed it becomes Hominy. The lye is rinsed out very well and the corn is left to harden. Then the swollen hominy is ground up to the texture of tiny pellets. When boiled with water, milk and butter it becomes a cereal similar to cream of wheat. It's used as a side dish for a good old fashioned Southern breakfast. Sometimes you can make it with cheese and garlic for a casserole.

I love to make shrimp and grits - I will post it in the Seafood section


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

I posted it awhile back - you can find it here


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 17, 2005)

I've had grits with butter and honey, very tasty! Grits are pretty common here in Ohio and throughout the South. Also served in restaurants like Cracker Barrel and Waffle House.  

Cool, Elf! Never thought about grits for anything other than breakfast, I like the recipe!


----------



## tweedee (Feb 17, 2005)

Kitchenelf,

      Thanks for the information (very interesting).  I used to fix grits with bacon, eggs and toast for   my children were little tykes but I never really knew what the grits were made up of but we all really loved them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 17, 2005)

They make a great side dish - there's a recipe out there somewhere for a grits and garlic souffle - I just have to find it - (I'm pretty sure it has cheese in it too.  They are pretty versatile - beef tips with roasted red pepper grits, etc.

edited - came back to tell you I found the recipe - click here


----------



## Raine (Feb 17, 2005)

Grits 

Grits+ Girls/Grandmas Raised In The South


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 17, 2005)

Arent grits the name of Republicans in Canada back in the early 1900s?


----------



## bilboben (Feb 17, 2005)

*GRITS Thanks*

Thanks you guys for all that help, had been intruiging me for years. Most helpful. Obviously not served here in the UK at all. We don't seem to use corn in recipes nearly as much as you do in the States. I guess we don't grow as much!. Thanks again from a wet (whats new) and wintry London.


----------



## Alix (Feb 18, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Arent grits the name of Republicans in Canada back in the early 1900s?



No Republicans in Canada Sushi. It is a term of British derivation. Its too early for me to remember correctly, but I think it refers to our Conservative Party.


----------



## Paint (Feb 18, 2005)

Speaking as a fellow Brit -  the grits I've tried over here look and taste exactly like wallpaper paste.  Totally disgusting....like the candied yams idea....Eeeeuuuuuuwwwww.  However, I may have just had really bad grits, and would be willing to try them again if cooked by KitchenElf    

Paint


----------



## Raine (Feb 18, 2005)

They have to be cooke dright, and you have to add butter, salt and pepper.


----------



## crewsk (Feb 18, 2005)

Grits shoud be creamy when cooked right & Rainee is correct...you have to add butter, salt, & pepper or they have no taste at all! Another way to serve them is with cheese melted in them.


----------



## Paint (Feb 18, 2005)

Aha!  that's probably what I did wrong then - we've had them at buffet-type brunches, where you help yourself.  I didn't know that you added stuff to them - silly me!  I must try them again some time....   

Paint.


----------



## auntdot (Feb 19, 2005)

Biloben and Paint, you are not alone in not loving grits.

I grew up in the North, and no one, absolutely no one, made grits.

You did not find them in restaurants, and you could not find them in the groceries. (They even make instant grits, although most people tell me they are inferior to the McCoy.  Don't ask me, I cannot tell the difference between not very good regular grits and poor instant grits.)

Having happily lived in the South for a number of years, and enjoyed almost all of its dishes, I still just do not get grits.

But then again I don't get Marmite or Vegemite either.

I guess it is something you have to grow up with.

But hushpuppies, that is another matter altogether.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 19, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Grits shoud be creamy when cooked right & Rainee is correct...you have to add butter, salt, & pepper or they have no taste at all! Another way to serve them is with cheese melted in them.



crewsk - that's my favorite - take some plain grits add some or more like LOTS of cheese, salt, pepper and some butter - now that's a good breakfast!!  I love a poached egg on top of my grits.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 20, 2005)

auntdot, I'm with you.  To me, grits just taste like chewed up stale popcorn.


----------



## GB (Feb 20, 2005)

Moved to Pasta, Rice, Beans, Grains...


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Aug 3, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> No Republicans in Canada Sushi. It is a term of British derivation. Its too early for me to remember correctly, but I think it refers to our Conservative Party.


 

Something that has Alix stumped!  hehehe I think!!  sheesh girl...it does!


----------



## comissaryqueen (Aug 3, 2005)

I had shrimp and grits for lunch yesterday. mmmmm


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2005)

I just gave my shrimp and grits recipe to a friend and she's making it for 20 people in a couple weeks - isn't it good!!!!  I've had bad shrimp and grits though - what a waste of tummy space that was!!!!


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 3, 2005)

Kitchenelf, am wondering why you actually gave it tummy space!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2005)

VERY good question.  A place this says they are KNOWN for their shrimp and grits and they turned out that way I should have sent back.


----------

